# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Pigmentvlekken

## komkommer

Ik heb al ongeveer 7 - 8 jaar witte pigmentvlekken en heb eigenlijk al van alles geprobeerd, lampenbehandeling, ziekenhuis amsterdam enz. Wie kan mij verder helpen om wiite pigmentvlekken te verminderen of om het verder uit te laten breiden,

----------


## komkommer

[QUOTE=komkommer;61263]Ik heb al ongeveer 7 - 8 jaar witte pigmentvlekken en heb eigenlijk al van alles geprobeerd, zoals lampenbehandeling in ziekenhuis in venlo, dit heb ik ongeveer anderhalf jaar gedaan, maar het resultaat viel tegen maar hielp een klein beetje. Daarna ziekenhuis in Amsterdam met een creme behandeling, hierdoor breide de pigmentvlekken niet meer uit. Daarna heb ik verschillende soorten vitamine tabletten geslikt, dit resulteerde in een positieve zin, maar je moet het wel volhouden. Ik heb nu wel de indruk als je vtamine tabletten drinkt dat het heel langzaam minder word. Ik ben nu met een olie bezig wat in Egypte gemaakt is, dit moet je 1 keer per dag opsmeren en nu maar afwachten wat het resultaat is. Of zijn er nog andere mogelijkheden???

----------


## Sonja82

ik heb zelf ook een tijd last gehad van pigmentvlekken op mijn gezicht. Het viel mij niet meer zo op maar anderen wel. Uiteindelijk naar de huisarts gegaan en van daaruit op allerlei plekken terechtgekomen:-( . En toen heeft een dermatoloog mij doorverwezen naar een een lasercentrum aan de biltstraat in utrecht. Na een consultafspraak heb ik hier de vlekken laten behandelen met een speciale laser. Ik ben 4 x teruggekomen en daarna waren de vlekken weg. Ik ben blij dat ik uiteindelijk hen heb gevonden en dit heb laten doen. ik hoef zelf geen tabletten te slikken of cremebehandeling te doen dus daar kan ik niet over mee praten maar misschien is zo'n laserbehandeling ook wel wat voor jou??

----------


## Oki07

@ Sonja, hoe ging de behandeling in zijn werk? Deed het pijn? Kreeg je last van korstjes na de behandeling?

----------

